# كيفية تفعيل العضوية (شرح بالصور)



## challenger (20 يوليو 2008)

*
تفعيل العضوية :​
1 - عند إتمام التسجيل ستظهر لك رسالة إدارية :
وهي تبين لك أن رابط التفعيل قد أرسل فورا ً إلى بريدك الذي أدخلته في التسجيل !









2 - عند الضغط على كلمة هنا المشار إليها بدائرة حمراء ستنتقل للمنتدى و تجد رسالة :




((فالعضوية لم يتم تفعيلها و لا تستطيع بعد المشاركة في المنتدى)) .





3 - عليك الآن الدخول إلى بريدك لتجد رسالة بأسم المنتدى كما في الصورة :









4 - عند فتح الرسالة ستجد رابط التفعيل المشار إليه بمستطيل أحمر ( أنقر فوقه بالمؤشرة نقرة واحدة ) :









أخيرا ً . . ألف مبروك أصبحت من أسرة الكنيسة 
إضغط على (( أقسام المنتدى الرئيسية )) المشار إليها باللون الأحمر و شارك معنا .









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ملاحظة هامة : 
عند  النقر على (( ملف شخصي )) ستدخل إلى البيانات الشخصية التي قدمتها عند التسجيل ، المنتدى يوفر لك إمكانية تعديلها .
كذلك تستطيع تعديل خيارات التصفح عند النقر على (( خياراتك )) 
و هاتان الميزتان متوفرتان دوما ً . . في أعلى كل صفحة حيث ستجد (( لوحة التحكم )) من خلالها تستطيع أن تُعدل خيراتك و معلوماتك الشخصية :






*


----------

